# need track



## packnrat (Feb 26, 2014)

well about to start laying down some rail. but gona cheat and use flex track, 
yes ho scale code 83, (manf??).

but the cost about $2.usd a foot. 
any out there know of a dealer who will including shipping and "other" fees. get this cost down a bit.. like..O say down to $1.50 a foot...less???

thinking senohora (spelling) track.


looking to buy in bulk not just one or two boxes. need to do the math, but would say a good 200 lengths of flex.
the only places around me (better than a hr drive) want $29.99usd for five lengths.
got to be a better deal out there.

layout 19 ft X 9 ft. three times around. plus hidden storage track,(five at six feet long). passing sidings, the freight yard and passenger yard. and a good sized engine facility. then a number of sidings.
so do need a bunch to start with.

got to figure in a small bit for scrap, and (*) up's, changes, mods, adds, etc.


.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

All I can suggest is to search the internet. Lots of competing places, you might happen onto a good deal.


----------



## packnrat (Feb 26, 2014)

been doing that..when and as this computer allows it.
got a bug (banner ad ****) the anti problems programs installed here do not keep the ads out of my way.
ads for **** i do not want, need, have a use for or can afford. :rippedhand:



.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

There are programs like AdAware that will help with getting rid of those things. But, since these are computers (and most likely the Bill Gates business model) there's no way to totally prevent them. I hate popup ads too! All you can do is do your best. I have often wondered if Mac owners have this problem, too. Windows also has a function in IE (can't speak to other browsers since I use IE) that blocks popups. The downside is that some vendors who use a popup window for their purchases so you will have to allow popups for that site.

Now, as to finding track at a lower unit cost, I have to concur with the advice given. Just do searches. My bookmarks are pretty extensive now for model railroad sites, and have been collected over my year of being here. For me, there have been many times when I spotted sales on various things I wanted or needed. As much as I hate having my email inbox flooded with ads they have also been helpful in telling me when something that I have wanted is coming on sale. So, when you find a vendor who appeals to you sign up for their newsletter or mailer. There are some really great vendors out there, owners that are people like us who love this hobby. One must accept that they are in business to make money. I am not going to list them in this thread but you can look through the threads in this sub forum (or in the scale sub forum you are using, i.e., HO, S, etc...) and see which vendors people are using for the supplies they need.

Dan


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Some track buying suggestions:

First, don't overlook the used market. Put a free Wanted to buy post 
in our Forums buy and sell section.

Check the Craigslist 'Toys and Games' and also 'collectibles' in cities
near you. There are very often large layouts for sale by Estates.
Enter HO trains in their search field. Run your own post in these
sections saying you want to buy flex track.

Lastly, since you plan a large purchase, Call several of the larger
hobby shops on line and brick and mortar and tell them how much
track you need. You may be able to negotiate a better than 'list'
price. 

Don


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Atlas NS code 100 track is $319 per 100 3 foot pieces, code 83 is $399 from one of the larger hobby shops on the internet with a good reputation.

I have never seen anyone selling a bulk amount, 200 pieces, on Craigs or Ebay.


----------



## packnrat (Feb 26, 2014)

i have ad aware but it will not accept the code for my having PAID for it.

sad (so far only one b&m shop) says NO to discount on the track.
have a couple more to try. but all b&m shops are more than a hr drive from me.
will be trying some of the online places. 
not sure what the mark-up is on track, but here is hoping a place would like to do a lower per item profit, but high volume sale. and here the shipping plays a factor to hurt the online sales. hwell:


.


----------



## nearboston (Dec 19, 2013)

Try ebay.
There are occasional deals on there that actually only get good when you buy more than a dozen pieces because of the way the seller calculates shipping. My local Train Shop sells flex track for just under 6 bucks a length, so if I can't get better than $5.00 including shipping that's where I go, but I only get ~10 pieces at a time max..

Right now there looks like a dealer selling 100 pieces of Atlas 168 Code 100 for just under $3.70/pc. with free shipping.


----------

